# Unknown strain.



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 21, 2022)

Wk6


----------



## boo (Feb 21, 2022)

flower looks nice but why the yellow leaves at 6 weeks...


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 21, 2022)

boo said:


> flower looks nice but why the yellow leaves at 6 weeks...


Yeah I'm having a lock out on her. Trying my best to get her right. But the 
Mother was the same way. Genetics??? But prolly lock out. I'm checking my runoff..


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2022)

Genetics has nothing to do with it. Let's figure out what needs to change.  Tell us everything you are doing.  pH at runoff is a good start.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Read this may offer some insight
Why Are My Cannabis Leaves Light Green


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

I’m not gonna say it


----------



## boo (Feb 21, 2022)

*CALMAG...*


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2022)

Check your ph. Something is locked out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m not gonna say it


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 22, 2022)

When i get home i give you all my growng info on that plant. Ppm environment. Ect...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> When i get home i give you all my growng info on that plant. Ppm environment. Ect...



keep us posted


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Read this may offer some insight
> Why Are My Cannabis Leaves Light Green


Thank you. Good read... I need to flush my plant probably... It's compact at the bottom half of the pot. I have 10g fabrics on the way. Might transplant...


----------

